# Revolving South East GTGs



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. I was chatting with John (pionkej) about how we wish there were more GTGs for all of us to meet and share the hobby. As it is, we have to make a competition to hang out and sometimes that just isn't the format we want. The reason GTGs are so nice is because it attracts newcomers who just want to come see what it's about and listen and it keeps the stress of having that "perfect" tune for the day and instead just hanging out and chatting if you want.

What would be cool is if those of us in the TN, AL, and GA could have a revolving GTG once every couple months. For example, one month have a GTG in Nashville, two months later have one in Huntsville, AL and a couple months after that have one near ATL. If we keep this going it could provide us all with plenty of opportunity to meet up and hang out. 

To me this does a few things:

Gets us back to the core of the hobby; enjoyment of our systems, learning, and hanging out with friends.
Allows those who aren't freely able to travel multiple chances a year to meet up.
Have the opportunity to 'host' a GTG a lot closer so you don't have to travel far. 

No pressure. Make the ones you can. Don't make the ones you can't. 

There are numerous places in my area that could support these kind of get togethers at no cost. Parks are prime for this. Parking garages work well, too. If there's some cover in case of rain, that's great. If you can scout out a location then that's all we need. In some cases, maybe even check with local authorities to reserve a pavilion at a park or the like. 

Anyone up for this? Any idea where we could meet up in your area?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Revolving SEC GTGs*

can u expand it farther north?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Revolving SEC GTGs*

I would welcome more attendees and folks who want to try to 'host' one. Though, I think that would probably be better broken up in to regions. I just know the guys in my area consist mainly of the folks I mentioned. By all means, if someone in Kentucky or SC/NC want to add their name they can. A lot of us have been talking at shows about trying to have Tweak and Tuning Sessions and I think something like a revolving GTG would satisfy that. Basically make it an very informal type GTG as opposed to having 5 months' notice and having to reserve a hotel room kind of GTG. (though I am planning one of those later this year )

I just think it would get pretty out of hand if we start expanding further and further out. My personal cutoff would probably be a few hours out. More than that and it's something I'd probably have to take more time than just a day to make.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

so... anyone?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it would be a good idea and I'm sure more folks would be interested. You have my support.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I have some friends who owns a plumbing company who used to run 30-ish trucks, but ended up downsizing when the economy went downhill. Anyhoo, they have a huge Butler building and I'm trying to see if they are willing to loan (or rent) it out to me for a day. It's not air conditioned but it's fairly pleasant with the doors open and fans blowing.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested in attending some. Not sure how I could possibly host one considering where I live but there are a lot of parks around middle TN we could meet at without too much trouble, I would guess.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great idea Erin!!! Count me in.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I enjoy the gtg's a great deal....... so if n.c. isn't too far, I wouldn't mind hosting one or scouting a location a Lil southwest of my location.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Im sure we could make PLENTY happen in the Md/Pa area.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have an easy location: Sound Sensations in Marietta. Would not be a problem at all plus you can go into the store if you want, there's a bathroom, there's food nearby, maybe get an ad-hoc sale going for attendees (...a sale would not be the point, though).

Other ATL suggestions would be at the NASCAR track on Friday nights where they have drag nights. Car audio and then watch me drag my Harley (and get my ass kicked). Those of you with fast cars I think it's like $50 to go out on the track and spank it.

Maybe we can do an event at Buwalda's new location in Cumming. Think he'd bite?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like im right in between everyone


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> looks like im right in between everyone


Then organize one and make it available, be part of the solution not the problem.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I might be convinced to fire up the grill like old times........


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are some big steaks...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> I have an easy location: Sound Sensations in Marietta.
> 
> Other ATL suggestions would be at the NASCAR track on Friday nights where they have drag nights.


You'd have to pay me to go back to either of those cities anytime soon. 


Seriously, I'm down for this revolving thing for sure!


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

i'd be down for some that aren't too horribly far from nc, so long as i can manage to fit them into work/school schedule


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I can make one happen here in Knoxville, if anyone is willing to make the drive.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Then organize one and make it available, be part of the solution not the problem.


i will always be part of the problem. :dead_horse::toilet:

i think the biggest issue about VA beach is that there really arent that many people into mobile audio around here. seems like everyone is in the midwest or north east. i think i would have to talk to tintbox - his place is really a better location - but im not going to invite myself to host a show at his place lol. :worried:


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd like get another g2g going in Florida, I think Russ was talking about something like this (he's doing a MECA 2x in June but I'm thinking something more like a test and tune / Diyma get-together, in the fall). Not sure I can make any other ones north of Georgia unless all the stars are aligned right.

Anyone in central or south florida is free to PM me to arrange even a small informal event. I have RTA equipment and so-on, would be cool if only 2-3 people showed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally, I'm pretty busy until at least August so I won't be able to plan anything or host anything myself for a while. We're nearing the end of the house building process but we're still a couple months out until we're moved in. By then it's going to be HOT (as you all know). I was thinking of hosting a GTG at my place in November, though. 

If anyone else wants to set something up, though, I'll try to make it out. What would be cool is if we could get enough small meets with a few folks and then have one or two large meets per year where we all descend upon a city and eat all the food.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I was chatting with Mike (Velozity) the other day about a meet in NC, and he is considering hosting one [soon] in the Southern Pines area of NC. 

I'm certainly going to attend Erin's in November, and I will likely host one at my house in the Fall. 

I would love to go up to Mike's (Tintbox) if you convince him to host one


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I would love to go up to Mike's (Tintbox) if you convince him to host one


That wont be hard.


----------



## iScream (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm south of Nashville and I'm interested but there's no way I can host.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Im sure we could make PLENTY happen in the Md/Pa area.


I'd attend if anything happens in the PA area.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this one, but I would love to get something like this going, on off weekends from local competitions of course


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread just stopped? Why?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

My offer of hosting a g2g in Melbourne FL is still open if anyone would like to attend... This offer extends into perpetuity


----------



## calebkhill (Jan 12, 2013)

7 hours from me!
How does zip code 36870 sound to everyone?


----------

